# First moldboard replacemnt of 2012



## A.M.Canfora (Nov 2, 2011)

had my first plow repair of the year last week. customer wanted me to replace the moldboard which had major holes in it. plow is a Western Midweight. Since the midweight has no real frame that holds it together I had to make one.


----------



## A.M.Canfora (Nov 2, 2011)

brake bent my 12 gauge pieces 









All fit up 









All welded and the holes for the blade drilled


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

Awesome can't wait to see it finished


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

nice job did u bend the mold board in a break?


----------



## A.M.Canfora (Nov 2, 2011)

thanks guys

cub, your looking at the finished product, the customer said he will paint it and mount the new blade himself so it keeps the cost down. I just shot it real quick with a rattle can of primer so the new metal does not rust. 

Morrissy you got it I used my power brake to bend the radius for the plow, I have a roller but it can't handle 12 gauge.


----------



## stenny (Jan 15, 2014)

could you make me a mold board of stainless for a 7 1/2 foot fisher? i just need metal bent i can weld it and install it etc


----------



## midwaytowing (Feb 14, 2014)

AM I have same question.... can you make me some for a 7 1/2 ft fisher MM1? 
Rick


----------

